# General > Application Testing >  My Movies by VB6

## ahmedcrow

Hi, I programmed this small program as so small data base using random access files, I don't know if this section is for small programs like this or not, it was a try to learn how to use random access files in useful purposes. I'm in the begining of learning VB6, I hope to hear how to make my programming more effective.

----------


## ahmedcrow

I added new things to the program.

----------


## ahmedcrow

I found some bugs and I solved 'em, this's the modified copy of my code.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/bppebz...ies_5.rar/file

----------

